# A little crate display



## Oldihtractor (Dec 9, 2009)

Running out of room and cabinet and shelf space so... made a little crate display. to free up some space other places to add more bottle that were boxed up !!!    Need to put an addtion on the house....  way to many bottles and not near enough space.. I hate then in boxes packed away..


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice. I like it. Very rustic looking.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the old crates. I had thought that Johnson Anodyne was from Wiscasett. I did not know they were connected to Portland Maine. --- I wonder if the box is for Twitchells medicine. There were from Portland and Boston and liked the Neuraligic name.


----------



## ktbi (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got room at my house if you need it!!!  I like your display....Ron


----------



## madman (Dec 10, 2009)

nice display


----------



## potstone (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice lay out, I like your idea there. Looks good.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks guys.. just have to be creative when looking for more space!!!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Oldih,
 You can screw em to the wall too.They make good shelves[]


----------



## medbotls (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello.  In response to coboltmoon's question of the origin of the anodyne box, I think it is a Twitchell's box.  The printing is a dead ringer for the printing on my box.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 15, 2009)

If any of those crates start to show fatigue from all the glass on them, I wouldn't mind taking some of that glass off your hands in order to spare them from a splintery fate. []

 Nice display sir, down-to-earth and humble, just like the source of most bottles. When i was in grade school I built some shelves out of ancient weathered barn siding to display the crappy glass I had at the time and it was a very fitting juxtaposition, just like your crate displays. I like.


----------

